# 2013 Lexus GS 350 | 22" Road Force Wheels RF-16 Gun Metal Machine | AudioCityUsa



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

The owner of this 2013 Lexus GS 350 wanted concave Lexus Wheels, so we went with 22" Road Force Wheels RF-16 in a Gun Metal Machine finish. Wheel and tire set up is 22x9 & 22x10.5 wrapped with 225-30-22 & 265-25-22 Tires. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MCSxSg


__
https://flic.kr/p/MCSxSg
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LFsQvy


__
https://flic.kr/p/LFsQvy
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MCSxTt


__
https://flic.kr/p/MCSxTt
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LFsQnY


__
https://flic.kr/p/LFsQnY
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MzSJB1


__
https://flic.kr/p/MzSJB1
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

